# Searzall



## tripleq (Dec 29, 2017)

Ive been looking for one but they are scarce as hens teeth. Anyone have one they want to sell? or have a line on one?


----------



## motocrash (Dec 29, 2017)

I've never seen such a thing.Pretty cool!


----------



## lemans (Dec 29, 2017)

Love mine got it on amazon


----------



## motocrash (Dec 29, 2017)

This might work well


----------



## tripleq (Dec 29, 2017)

lemans said:


> Love mine got it on amazon


none on Amazon no moe


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 30, 2017)

I have wanted to get one of those for a long time.
Al


----------



## per2467 (Dec 30, 2017)

Here it is.

http://www.bookeranddax.com/searzall


----------



## rexster314 (Dec 30, 2017)

per2467 said:


> Here it is.
> 
> http://www.bookeranddax.com/searzall



Unfortunately, the link there leads to Amazon, that says these things are unavailable. But I got mine!!


----------



## paul nj shore (Dec 30, 2017)

I purchased a heat shrink tip it reminded me of a rosebud we used in const. I felt it would be quicker and I`m happy with it .


----------



## paul nj shore (Dec 30, 2017)

before I ate it ,should have posted this first  :)


----------



## tripleq (Dec 31, 2017)

paul nj shore said:


> I purchased a heat shrink tip it reminded me of a rosebud we used in const. I felt it would be quicker and I`m happy with it .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you put a link up?


----------



## motocrash (Dec 31, 2017)

tripleq said:


> can you put a link up?


I put it up in post #4


----------



## wild west (Dec 31, 2017)

motocrash said:


> I put it up in post #4


 the link doesnt show up on my device. Could be just me but i have noticed that some links are not showing up lately.


----------



## motocrash (Dec 31, 2017)

Copy and paste this in your search engine
*BernzOmatic 361472 BZ4500HS Heat Shrink Torch*


----------



## paul nj shore (Jan 2, 2018)

tripleq said:


> can you put a link up?


  motocrash did and thanks !!!  I could`nt figure how to put it up
the reason I like that tip it has multiple flames burns quick as you can see in the photo.
  just the top gets seared and you have more control I even torch the fat and make it crispy
I just lay the steak on my gas grill ( off of course ) but don`t do what I did I used the left 
side where my ignitor is or was.

   HTH   Paul


----------

